# How Many Start-Up Programs/Applications Do You Have on Your Computer?



## SeaBreeze (Jul 30, 2015)

I just checked my applications that start up whenever I start my computer.  I was thinking it was a little slow on start up, and maybe some of these weren't necessary, but I don't know much about some that show, other than the normal microsoft, windows type things.  I have 15 starting whenever I turn the computer on.  How many do you guys have?


----------



## Josiah (Jul 30, 2015)

In Windows it's not difficult to delete items from the startup list and I've always done that.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 30, 2015)

Thanks Josiah, I would uncheck a few once I was sure what they really were and if they were even necessary.  Some seem to be from an unknown source, maybe all of those should be removed.


----------



## Mike (Jul 31, 2015)

I have 4 up front.

BUT........... there are 37 processes that start in the background,
though most are idle all the time.

PLUS......... 28 Windows processes in the background.

These background ones are there just in case you need to use
something like the printer, copier or webcam, in fact any plug-in
device probably has the driver on standby just in case, a bit
like auto insurance, it is there in case you need it.

Mike.


----------



## zee (Aug 12, 2015)

I disable most application on start up since it could slow down my computer. I only left those that really necessary to run the computer.


----------



## ndynt (Aug 12, 2015)

How do you know what is necessary vs what you do not need? I look at the list...and :dunno:


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 13, 2015)

ndynt said:


> How do you know what you necessary vs what you do not need? I look at the list...and :dunno:



My feelings are 
"if it ain't broke don't fix it"!!!or "leave good enough alone"!


----------

